#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Persian and Spanish language

## KashevVerma

want to learn Persian and Spanish language if anyone from Spain plz comment below

See More: Persian and Spanish language

----------


## indtecnor

Hi speak spanish
Luis
rrluise@gmail.com

----------

